# Mother/Son portrait-Gum Dichromate Print



## windrivermaiden (Oct 17, 2007)

2 Fair haired friends...hand printed in 4 color gum dichromate. 8x10

Here is what the image looked like with out the cyan layer. It is so magical how the color changes with each layer.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2007)

I like them both - maybe a nod towards the warmer version, since they are both so fair-haired. You have captured great expressions here. 

Is this you?

Great job, as always! I'm happy the sun shone for you. :sun:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 17, 2007)

terri said:


> Is this you?


 
No, I'm a flaming red head! 





Me 
I'm going to print this in gum one day.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pic!! Nice to see you, Windy. 

I'm a strawberry blonde, myself - we redheads need to stick together. :mrgreen:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey that is what I tell every little red headed kid I see.


----------

